# libreoffice-6.3.0.4 wont compile



## nedry (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi I have just tried compiling editors/libreoffice but I get the following error message:

```
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_runtime.cxx:22:
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_impl.hxx:27:
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.7/Python.h:88:
/usr/local/include/python2.7/unicodeobject.h:534:5: error: ISO C++17 does not allow 'register' storage class specifier [-Wregister]
    register PyObject *obj,     /* Object */
    ^~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/python2.7/unicodeobject.h:553:5: error: ISO C++17 does not allow 'register' storage class specifier [-Wregister]
    register PyObject *obj      /* Object */
    ^~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/python2.7/unicodeobject.h:575:5: error: ISO C++17 does not allow 'register' storage class specifier [-Wregister]
    register const wchar_t *w,  /* wchar_t buffer */
    ^~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/python2.7/unicodeobject.h:593:5: error: ISO C++17 does not allow 'register' storage class specifier [-Wregister]
    register wchar_t *w,        /* wchar_t buffer */
    ^~~~~~~~~
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_runtime.cxx:22:
In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_impl.hxx:27:
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.7/Python.h:97:
/usr/local/include/python2.7/stringobject.h:173:5: error: ISO C++17 does not allow 'register' storage class specifier [-Wregister]
    register PyObject *obj,     /* string or Unicode object */
    ^~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/python2.7/stringobject.h:174:5: error: ISO C++17 does not allow 'register' storage class specifier [-Wregister]
    register char **s,          /* pointer to buffer variable */
    ^~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/python2.7/stringobject.h:175:5: error: ISO C++17 does not allow 'register' storage class specifier [-Wregister]
    register Py_ssize_t *len    /* pointer to length variable or NULL
    ^~~~~~~~~
7 errors generated.
gmake[3]: *** [/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/solenv/gbuild/LinkTarget.mk:293: /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CxxObject/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_runtime.o] Error 1
rm /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/sent.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_he.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/line.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_nodash.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word_hu.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_hu.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word_he.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/char_in.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_prepostdash.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/line.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/sent.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/count_word.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_nodash.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_hu.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word_he.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word_hu.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/char_in.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/count_word.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_prepostdash.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/char.brk /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/char.txt /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/workdir/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_he.txt
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:282: build] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
root@bsd-dev:/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice #
```

Thanks, Nedry


----------



## talsamon (Aug 24, 2019)

See  PR 240064*.
You can try  CFLAGS+=-Wno-register.*


----------



## talsamon (Aug 24, 2019)

There is a second PR 240069.


----------



## fernandel (Aug 25, 2019)

nedry said:


> Hi I have just tried compiling libreoffice-6.3.0.4 but i get the following error message:
> 
> ```
> In file included from /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-6.3.0.4/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_runtime.cxx:22:
> ...



Change in /etc/make.conf default version of python2.7 to 3.6 for example or whatever you use.
I didn't try but I think will work in you build with make FLAVOR=py36 for example.


----------



## Zagzigger (Sep 7, 2019)

Apologies if this is the wrong place to post - but my upgrade via pkg to LibreOffice 6.3.0.4 30(Build:4) results in preview documents not being visible. The first time LO is run everything seems OK, but after opening and closing a document - the preview of that document is replaced by a black square. "About Libreoffice" also shows a black square - so my guess is a missing / wrong library somewhere - but my crude investigations have yielded nothing.
Maybe also related - there are no Latex toolbar icons and the Latex options say "_dvisvgm is too old_" and "_xelatex is disabled_".
And although dvisvgm is installed on the system, I get "_dvisvgm was not found in the database_" after using _pkg which dvisvgm. _
*LATER EDIT: *Just updated to LibreOffice 6.3.1.2 30(Build:2) - same issues. 
Help and guidance appreciated.
Thanks.


----------

